# The DIVA Halter



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the last one... I really like this one most... It is a Pink-Black Polka Dot Halter Dress...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

2 words......... LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

me too


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I do like that one but the one I bought is still my absolute fave. You'll never top hot pink with black polka dots and pom poms. :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

YOU are too gosh darn talented!!!!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW!!!! That's sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> YOU are too gosh darn talented!!!!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it


Exactly what I said


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

THANKS!!!!  :wave: 

You guys know how to make me smile!!! Glad you all like them!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Mia's mom, it is so cool that we have found things we like to make.. 

You do wonderful job when it comes to those harnesses... I might have some material that you might like... they are only scraps but they are prety good size scraps... They are pretty prints.. mostly girl prints that I can't use for Gadget.. I can post some pictures if you are interested.... 


I even have holiday prints...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: The more that I see from you the better they are! That one is really cool! :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aaww i want that one for paris !!!! :shock: :shock: do you send to belgium ???

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks  

Gadget's Mom: I would love to see the fabrics you have. Thanks!

Nat: I think this halter would be perfect for Paris!! I have never sent anything to Belgium before, but don't think it should be a problem. I sent a harness dress and a leash to Scotland last week! IF your interested PM me with your address so I can figure the shipping costs! 

Thanks again!! :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Mia's mom I will take some pics this weekend.. 

The fabric is mostly cotton..


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool :thumbleft: Thanks!!! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hey , i really want it ....love at first sight  

i'll send you a pm with my adress !

are you sending me this one or are you making a new one?

do i have to send you her measurements then ?? this can be a bit tricky we work with centimeters here :roll: 

so excited  hehe

ps maybe you can make something similar for vienna too then ??? but in soft babypink ?? so they can be twins :wink: 
it can be in paris's size...because i'm almost sure she will be the same!

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Nat,

I would make you a new one. I can email you a measurement chart, then I can convert the measurements into inches. How much does Paris weigh? 

OHHH, I would love to make Paris & Vienna matching outfits!!! How Cute!! (I love their names by the way) Yes, I can do it in a Soft Pink/White Polka Dot - is that what you had in mind? 

How Fun!!! You can email me at [email protected] - so I can send you the measurement chart. 

Thanks, Traci


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

exactly what i had in mind  

i've send you an e-mail ....for the chart :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ok .....

what i want  ;

the halter-thing we talked about for cosmo, i want the same for vienna and paris also with their names on the back (nice letters please, like in my siggy :wink: ) so if i go out they have the same thing!
a babyblue for cosmo, a fuschia for paris and a babypink for vienna  
maybe you can make the girl's halters with a few diamond studs around their names?? (if it's not too hard) 

the dresses ; i'm not sure wether to choose between pink outside or black :? so you can choose ....what will be best?
for vienna's then the pink with white polka dots.......

ps i will add a pic (in your mail ) ....so you have an idea what i was thinking for the halters.....
i really like the fit and the length of the t-shirt....they can play with it and it doesn't irritate them 

kisses nat


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh, I love this one, can I make an order?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you see ... i knew you would like it  

kisses nat


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

LOL, 

I went to one site and they have tons of things but when I went to order there page didn't work. Oh well, it's there loss.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, again, for all the nice comments!!! 

Sophies Mom: I would gladly take your order. I can send you a sheet with all the outfits I have made, a sheet of other fabrics, and a measurement chart. You can send me a pm with your email address or just send me an email at [email protected] and I will send them to you. 

P.S. Thanks, Nat :wave: 

Traci


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

That is tooooooo darn cute!!! It's so sexy! You have brilliant ideas! Very original! Make something of it!! I'd definitely buy stuff for Dixie!!! :wave:


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am gettting me one of these...oh yeah, oh yeah!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I LOVE that. Have to have one. You are so talented. I wish I could sew. Kay


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

> THANKS!!!!
> 
> You guys know how to make me smile!!! Glad you all like them!!
> _________________
> Like them? That doesn't even begin to explain.. we luv em.. and chance of some boy outfits.. like maybe a boy halter without a dressy frill?? maybe something sporty.. i'm into the preppy look and that stuff is cute.. .luv your work.. keep it up!!


----------

